# Pics of Rhom...



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

here is my 6" rhom that i recently just moved into my 50g tank.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

another.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

more


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yet another


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

still coming


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

one more after this


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

last one.


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

great lookin fish hopefully I am goin to get mine later this week. from ash of course.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's a damn nice looking fish








Nice pics








Pete


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

niiice rhom! he's got some awesome eyes!

any full tank shots?

~Will.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

no, but i will take some right now


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

light in room...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

dark room.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

cool . . . i think i'm getting a 5"er next week, and i'll be keeping him in a 20l for a while. does your rhom use the whole tank, or stick to one part of the tank?

~Will.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

well when he does swim around he uses the whole tank. i see him just swimming from one side to another sometimes (i think he enjoys the current from the powerhead) & others time he will just be sationary in one area.

i think he enjoys this tank much more than the 20g he was in before. i took some stuff out of the tank before i put him in there and re-arranged some things so that he would have more swimming room...he seems to like it.

iLLwiLL, be sure to use a 20g long and not a 20g high


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Nice rhom...nice tank


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> cool . . . i think i'm getting a 5"er next week, and i'll be keeping him in a 20l for a while. does your rhom use the whole tank, or stick to one part of the tank?
> 
> ~Will.


 thats a lowercase "L" after the number 20 in my last post indicating a tank that is about 30"x12"x12" . . . but thanks for looking out!

~Will.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> iLLwiLL said:
> 
> 
> > cool . . . i think i'm getting a 5"er next week, and i'll be keeping him in a 20l for a while. does your rhom use the whole tank, or stick to one part of the tank?
> ...


 ahhh! i missed that









goodluck on your rhom


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice rhom, it has that xingu look to it. Also nice tank and setup kinda looks like mine. heh.









Oburi


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

thats a really nice looking rhom you got there. nice pics too. whered you get him?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sweet looking Rhom!!!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

thats an awesome rhom dude cant wait til mine gets that big he is only about 2" now its gonna be fun waiting







haha


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very nice fish.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Wicked dude


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice rhom!







It's a xingu right?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Kick-ass fish


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Nice looking fish.......
Nice tank set up.......


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Rhoms look like they're gonna get out of the tank at night when you're sleeping and BITE YOUR NECK!! lol

Nice Rhom Jesse D!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Datman said:


> thats a really nice looking rhom you got there. nice pics too. whered you get him?


 i got him from George at SharkAquarium.com

tecknik21, George told me that he was taken from a river near the Xingu river.


----------

